# Pics of European Rearview Mirrors without blind spot



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

Hi all!!!!
I have requested to my spanish friends owners of Tregs to send me some pics of their driver rearview mirror that have the outer area curved to eliminate the blind spot that some of us have noticed:








Here you can see what I refer to: we wouldn't see the vehicle in the outer line if the mirror wouldn't have the special curved area outside. Here there are other pics to appreciate the line that divides the mirror:
















I was wondering that perhaps Spock or other Treg guru could investigate to know the part number for this european mirror, just in case we needed to change it. My other car has both mirrors like that and it's a wonderful safety measure. If one day I needed to change the mirrors I would replace them with the "curved" ones if I knew their part number.
What I don't understand is why the US specs Tregs don't come with the "regular for other countries" rearview mirror... perhaps VWOA fears that some could issue them because they had an accident due to "I saw a distorted vehicle that followed me and I couldn't react as I should..."















Thanks for the help!!!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: Pics of European Rearview Mirrors without blind spot (12johnny)*

It takes alot of time to get used to that kind of mirror. Is like BMW's i-drive; very frustrating and confusing until you get use of it.
Hope you understand why they didn't brought over


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Pics of European Rearview Mirrors without blind spot (Highline)*

But in Europe, almost every car has this kind of mirrors installed... and I'm sure that europeans are not smarter than americans.
The countries integrated in the Europen Union have realised about how useful are them and from 2005 they are going to implement them in the new cars. Here you have the news article where I read it:








I translate more or less (as I am not a translator) what it says:
"THE REARVIEW MIRRORS WILL BE BETTER
From 2005 all the new vehicles will need to have installed some improvements to increase the efficiency of the rearview mirrors, according to a new law released by the European Union. There are some regulations to augment the visual field and car makers will have to addapt some technical features (like the curvature of the mirror) and they will be able to use supplementary devices or replace the rearview mirrors with other systems of indirect vision, like VIDEO CAMERAS. 
There are lots of accidents caused by lack of vision of the drivers due to the blind spot when they change the lanes or they get to intersections or traffic circles"
Here you can read that in the future you will see this kind of rearview mirrors in ALL the cars, trucks and etc and perhaps, if the carmakers want to do it, you will see cars with VIDEO CAMERAS that will replace the rearview mirrors... I cannot imagine that an individual cannot get used to a specially curved rearview mirror or an image of the vehicles surrounding him in a TFT monitor.
One thing is sure: If I have the chance of changing the rearview mirror with the "enhanced" version I would do it. BMW's i-drive is FRUSTRATING, I agree with you, but using these mirrors, as I have verified, is not difficult al all.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Pics of European Rearview Mirrors without blind spot (12johnny)*

I think that is a wonderful idea. I always wondered why the driver's side mirror didn't show as much as the passenger. Still requires turning one's head to be sure though.
Seems as if it would only be a change of the glass, or is the whole mirror a different shape?


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Pics of European Rearview Mirrors without blind spot (mdjak)*

It is only the glass, that's for sure!!! It would only take to buy the glass and installing it in the mirror housing (I don't know the name for the whole plastic that covers and protects the mirror and has the motor and etc). What I don't know is how difficult would it be to take the old glass out and stick/install the new one... If one day the original would get broken it would be easier to replace it with the new one.
I've driven lots of cars with this kind of mirror and I can assure that it's a very good safety measure and felt really disappointed when I saw that the american Touareg didn't have it... 


_Modified by 12johnny at 9:22 PM 7-18-2004_


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

cyberdog has it on his car too!


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Perhaps you noticed if his right mirror had this "curvature" as well?


----------



## Rastahmann (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (12johnny)*

I've been looking for these all over the place for the Touareg. If someone finds the part number let me know. 
I've had these mirrors on my Audis and now find it hard to drive without them!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Rastahmann)*

I can give you all the different part numbers and descriptions but you aren't going to like the price if you purchase the automatic dimming versions. Those are over 200 Euros. The ones without this feature are only about 30 Euros. Email me if you want the part numbers.


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Thanks for the info!!!! I have emailed you to know the part numbers and descriptions, just in case I needed to change the mirror/mirrors. If the original ones got broken, it would be nice to intall the "safety curvature" ones in their place, at least in my case, being used to have vehicles with them in Europe.








Here you can see the mini-mirror that I have sticked to the standard rearview mirror... it looks a little "truckish" but it helps to eliminate the blind spot. The bad thing is that it is not self-dimming nor it has the heating elements...















Rearview mirrors... Another slight difference between our US Touaregs and the ones running in the rest of the world


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Pics of European Rearview Mirrors without blind spot (12johnny)*

I've never had problems driving with standard mirrors including the ones on my Touareg. All you have to do is adjust them properly and it shouldn't be an issue. No blind spots for me.


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Pics of European Rearview Mirrors without blind spot (TCinOC)*

Then... Why does VW sell this car (and others) in other markets with the other mirrors? They are not forced (still) to do it, but they do. Are they only for people with problems in their view?
I have mines well adjusted but, as you have read in my post, even the traffic authorities have determined that they improve the rearview. It's the same as the lights: halogens are good, but xenons are better.
I'm sure that if you could test drive a Touareg with the "other" rearview mirrors you would agree.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cyberdog (Jun 1, 2000)

actually yeah, it did take me a while to get use the the curve, but once you do, you'll fall in love with it, i have this kinda side mirror since my '93 Golf !


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (cyberdog)*

It happens the same to me!! It's one of these things that, when someone uses it everyday, he/she doesn't have into account, but when he/she loses it...
It is like the passenger rearview mirror that tilts in reverse... when I drive a car without it I don't like it...


----------



## Macrabbit (Aug 9, 2000)

I have them on my Eurovan and love them, especially when im towing.


----------



## VW-Newbie (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Pics of European Rearview Mirrors without blind spot (TCinOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCinOC* »_I've never had problems driving with standard mirrors including the ones on my Touareg. All you have to do is adjust them properly and it shouldn't be an issue. No blind spots for me.

My thoughts exactly. While I would love to have the option of ordering the European mirrors, proper adjustment of the mirror can help eliminate the blind spot.
One of the first things I do when I get a new car or rent one is to make such an adjustment. Simply park in a spot with the front of the car facing out and a car parked behind the rear corner of the driver side. Adjust the mirror so that it begins covering the area where the inside rear view mirror ends.
Too many people adjust the driver side mirror so they can see the side of their vehicle. By the time you see another vehicle in that position it is most likely too late


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Pics of European Rearview Mirrors without blind spot (VW-Newbie)*

I always turn my head when changing lanes. This morning, I was about to move into the left lane, saw nothing in my properly adjusted mirror, turned my head slightly and saw a car straddling my rear door. These mirrors would be a nice addition to an already fine car, that could also be improved with headlights that turn as you turn the wheel.
Spock, how much is 300 euros?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Pics of European Rearview Mirrors without blind spot (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_Spock, how much is 300 euros?

http://www.oanda.com/converter/classic


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Pics of European Rearview Mirrors without blind spot (spockcat)*

Thank you. So, 300 Euro is approx 360 american dollars. Is this for just the glass, or more?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Pics of European Rearview Mirrors without blind spot (mdjak)*

Just one auto dimming mirror. The non-dimming mirrors are only about 30 Euros.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Pics of European Rearview Mirrors without blind spot (spockcat)*

I'm sorry for being dense. When you say one auto dimming mirror, I assume you are talking the complete mirror housing.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Pics of European Rearview Mirrors without blind spot (mdjak)*

No, just the mirror glass assembly. A glass sandwich with a piece of wire hanging out of it. I sent you an email.


----------



## Richard1 (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Pics of European Rearview Mirrors without blind spot (mdjak)*

Same thing happened to me a couple weeks ago.
Getting ready to pass on a 4 lane highway. Rear view mirror showed no car, drivers mirror showed no car, looked over left shoulder and still no car, then I started to change lanes and there it was, a sedan, inches away from the left rear door.
This morning a sedan passed me on the drivers side on a highway. 
I watched it disappear from the rearview, it didn't appear in the 
drivers mirror for a second and I could not see it while looking 
over my shoulder! It was completely blinded!
Very unnerving!
Where can we get these curved mirrors? Not sure I'll feel safe
until its changed


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Why don't you contact Joe from AtLast Imports. They specialize in importing VW parts. I would think he would be able to get this stuff easily.


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Pics of European Rearview Mirrors without blind spot (spockcat)*

And, knowing the references, wouldn't it be possible to order it as a normal VW part at our dealer? Perhaps it would be more expensive?
If it was like that, in case that one day other vehicle breaks our mirror (something very normal in Europe, as some streets are very narrow) VW could order it instead of the original one, being paid by the other car's insurance company...
Taking into account that it is a original piece of equipment, I would assume that VW can order it? Am I right?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Pics of European Rearview Mirrors without blind spot (12johnny)*

You have the part numbers. Call your local dealer and ask them. Some of them may be against NHSTA rules governing this kind of equipment.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Pics of European Rearview Mirrors without blind spot (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_I always turn my head when changing lanes. This morning, I was about to move into the left lane, saw nothing in my properly adjusted mirror, turned my head slightly and saw a car straddling my rear door. These mirrors would be a nice addition to an already fine car, that could also be improved with headlights that turn as you turn the wheel.

Okay, I've never said not to at least turn your head and completely rely on the mirrors alone as it's a good habit to turn your head to be on the safe side. I still haven't had problems not seeing cars, including ones that are located in the spots you refer to. It's either right next to me or within view on my adjusted mirror.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

yup. i always turn my head when i switch lanes.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Pics of European Rearview Mirrors without blind spot (TCinOC)*

I never said you said not to turn your head. I'd love to attend a Eggtogether with you. We could all benefit from you adjusting our mirrors. You are the only person I know who has no blind spot.


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Blindspots*

Having just moved to the US last November I was surprised that the cars didn't have the mirrors as in Europe.
These have been around for quite a while in Europe - probably early 90s or so.
The mirror is flat across up until a certain point where you can see a dotted line in the mirror. From this point the mirror is convex and is designed to cover the blindspot. It is very good and the same concept as the stick on mirror additions. It's clear where the normal mirror is and where the more convex part starts.
It must be a safety/law thing in the USA as to why they are not fitted.
Interestingly enough, in the UK I was after a heated mirror for a BMW. When I asked about the price of heated v non-heated, the parts guys said that BMW didn't supply the non-heated version... just the heated version (of course more expensive).
John.


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Blindspots (matthewsjl)*

Thanks for explaining so precisely how are these mirrors.
Perhaps some folks think that they are "strange" and show a distorted image and they wouldn't get used to them, and now you have explained that they are like normal mirrors but with a differenciated area that gives the driver more vision, just where it is needed.
BTW: Do you know if any car sold here has them standard?
I guess the manufacturers don't install them in the US cars 'cos this way they don't have to explain the buyers what are this dotted lines and convex area for. What I can read in the right rearview mirror "Objects in mirror are closer than they appear": Is it written there because the law dictates it? In Europe we all know that it is this way, but our legislators are not so strict and here everything is clearer.
Maybe in the future, if the Traffic Autorities (like in Europe) realise that they can help to avoid accidents, they would implement this type of rearview mirrors.
I have driven cars in Europe for many years with them and I thought that the US Touaregs would have them as well... When I go to the dealer, like Spock said, I will ask them if it would be possible to order them, just in case one day it would be necessary to replace it.
Thanks again!!


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Blindspots (12johnny)*

It's not the traffic authorities, it's the traffic atrocities. There's just way too much litigation in this country. If they can find a reason to sue, and even if they can't find a reason, they will sue. I've see it every day for the past 28 years. Our headlights have been behind those in Europe, our power is usually behind yours, our cell phones are years behind yours, etc.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Pics of European Rearview Mirrors without blind spot (12johnny)*

me want these bad....me gonna get them somehow


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Blindspots (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_It's not the traffic authorities, it's the traffic atrocities. There's just way too much litigation in this country. If they can find a reason to sue, and even if they can't find a reason, they will sue. 

I agree!!! I remember some years ago that I read about a woman that died in a traffic accident caused by slippery conditions (she didn't order the ABS in his car and when she pushed the pedal she lost control) and the husband issued the manufacturer of the car "because, having the technology to install ABS standard in all the cars, allowed the consumer to decide if he/she wants to install it or not".
In relation to "Our headlights have been behind those in Europe, our power is usually behind yours, our cell phones are years behind yours, etc." --> Little by little the whole world is getting together, you know = You here in USA saw that installing a third brake light helps to avoid collisions and some years ago in Europe we copied you. I'm sure the US cars will install in some years the rearview "safety" mirrors!! 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Pics of European Rearview Mirrors without blind spot (Leweyb)*

I can assure you that if you install it/them (don't know if the right side one has this feature, but I'm almost sure that it has it as well) you won't regret your decision.
I would like to do it as well, but at the moment the "mini convex mirror" attached to the standard rearview mirror works fine. I 'll ask my dealer when I go there just in case... What I know for sure is that if tomorrow, for instance, a truck or other vehicle breaks my standard mirror I would do every thing in my power to buy the european one (VWOA, AtlastImports or a friend or relative in Spain) and have it installed.
Best regards!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaceravone (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Pics of European Rearview Mirrors without blind spot (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_You have the part numbers. Call your local dealer and ask them. Some of them may be against NHSTA rules governing this kind of equipment.

Went to my local dealer today. The quoted price was over $400 for each one! He said that he would cut me a break and give them me for his price which was somewhere around $380! No thanks, my Walmart add on blind spot mirrors for $2 each will do me just fine.








Joe


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Pics of European Rearview Mirrors without blind spot (jaceravone)*



















































I'll wait the moment that the mirror needs to be replaced to change it... $400!!!!!!!!!!!!! Unbelievable... I'm almost sure that the cost of the standard ones is similar... if only VW had wanted to install the other ones... When I travel to Spain I will ask about their price over there, just to compare. 
I got my blind spot mirror at Autozone for about $1 and it will continue sticked to the mirror until the mirror needs to be replaced. $400...








Thanks jaceravone, Spock and everyone!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Pics of European Rearview Mirrors without blind spot (jaceravone)*

At least we know that *IT IS *possible to order them at our VW dealer, just in case we needed to order them. If other vehicle broke our mirror, I guess the insurance would pay the other model?
I ask it 'cos before buying the Treg I was thinking about getting the BMW X5 and here in the States it cannot be ordered with "Comfort Windshield", a polarized glass (similar to our instrument glass dials in the Tregs) that helps to keep cool the interior, an option that exists in Europe.
Well, a X5 driver had a windshield broken by other vehicle and the insurance company paid the comfort windshield, which was not much more expensive than the normal one. Perhaps if it happened the same to our mirror we could do the same?


----------



## jaceravone (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Pics of European Rearview Mirrors without blind spot (12johnny)*

johnny12 -
The crazy thing was the price that I quoted was for the Sideveiw with heat and autodim. The regular one with nothing on it, just the mirror was around $60. (or somewhere around that) Even the parts manager couldn't believe it.








Joe


----------



## Outrageous (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Pics of European Rearview Mirrors without blind spot (12johnny)*

Volvo has a new "Blind Spot Information System" (BLIS) with digital cameras and warning lights that alert the driver to vehicles in the blind spot areas:


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Pics of European Rearview Mirrors without blind spot (jaceravone)*

I agree!! It is incredible!!!!!!!


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Pics of European Rearview Mirrors without blind spot (Outrageous)*

I read something about it some months ago. If I remember well, it is a system that alerts you if you use the left blinker and you don't notice that there is a vehicle/anything in the "blind spot" (that doesn't exist because of the system). As we can see in the pics, there are amber and red lights (amber meaning that perhaps you could think twice about passing and red meaning *DON'T DO IT, YOU'RE GONNA CAUSE AN ACCIDENT*!!!! or something like that).
The driver then would hear a hearing signal or something similar when he was performing the line change apart from the fact that he was going to hear the chimes or beeps that we, Treg users, are so used to...








I read too that Bosch was developing a system (similar to the one described by you) that "reads" with cameras and/or radars (I don't remember) the painted lines on the road and if the driver falls asleep or distracts himself the system emits a sound, and if he doesn't react, it makes the steering wheel to tremble to wake him. And if he doesn't reacts even with all those noises, movements, etc, the vehicle itself cuts the power and applies the brakes, even could steer the vehicle to stay on the road instead of going directly to the GULLY...

Whith all the available technology the manufacturers are going to make incredible vehicles (even more than our Tregs), and let's hope that the US governors allow the makes to install them in the vehicles. I am hopeful as: who could guess that the legislators were going to allow the use of intelligent cruise controls in normal cars?


----------



## Rastahmann (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Pics of European Rearview Mirrors without blind spot (spockcat)*

Thanks for the part number, Spockcat. Mine will be here in a couple of weeks. 42.95 euros each side.
John


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Pics of European Rearview Mirrors without blind spot (Rastahmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rastahmann* »_Thanks for the part number, Spockcat. Mine will be here in a couple of weeks. 42.95 euros each side.
John

With or without auto dimming? I assume without.


----------



## Andrewp75 (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Pics of European Rearview Mirrors without blind spot (spockcat)*

Any try a group buy? A lot of money just to change them out, but maybe less with a group buy.


----------



## Rastahmann (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Pics of European Rearview Mirrors without blind spot (spockcat)*

Without. With dark window tint on the front windows the auto-dimming doesn't matter to me.
John


----------



## joeofthemountain (Jan 9, 2005)

*Re: Pics of European Rearview Mirrors without blind spot (Rastahmann)*

So how many of us have installed the aspherical mirror? I put mine on (courtesy of Spockcat) one year ago and it is WUNDEBAR!


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Pics of European Rearview Mirrors without blind spot (joeofthemountain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joeofthemountain* »_So how many of us have installed the aspherical mirror? I put mine on (courtesy of Spockcat) one year ago and it is WUNDEBAR!


I'll second that!
I can't imagine going back to the old flat Driver's side mirror, and I really enjoy not being reminded of my stupidity with "Objects Are Closer Than They Appear" in the Passenger side mirror anymore.
Thanks again, spockcat!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Pics of European Rearview Mirrors without blind spot (henna gaijin)*

I got my driver's side mirror from Spockcat (without dimming) and I agree... it's great!
I'm just waiting for him to get the passenger side mirror in and I'll be swapping that one out also.


----------



## touareg007 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: Pics of European Rearview Mirrors without blind spot (TREGinginCO)*

Best mod so far in the car they are great!


----------



## John Edward (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Pics of European Rearview Mirrors without blind spot (touareg007)*

I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I had one my wagon. I can not get use to this regular flat mirror.


----------



## flyboy104g (May 3, 2005)

I got mine from Germany
Part Number for left (driver) mirror glass with auto dim and heating is 7L6857521D.
The glass was not cheap but worth every EuroCent!
I would never want to drive without.
My Wife is going to buy an EOS and I will buy a mirror glass for it when I am next in Germany.
No doubt about that!


----------

